# Bugging Out - Spread the word please :)



## Mamisha-X (Oct 16, 2010)

*Omg tuesday at 9!!!!*

Bugging out is on next tuesday at 9 on science chanel!!!!!! I am so pumped!!


----------



## fangsalot (Oct 16, 2010)

YAAAAY cant wait


----------



## Mamisha-X (Oct 16, 2010)

ya I am too but apparently it might be just the sneak preview again.... I might have misunderstood the commercial :/ :?


----------



## sn95 (Oct 16, 2010)

I wish I had the science channel but sadly i do not...maybe I'll be able to watch it online some place.


----------



## fangsalot (Oct 16, 2010)

Mamisha-X said:


> ya I am too but apparently it might be just the sneak preview again.... I might have misunderstood the commercial :/ :?


ahh ya tease! :wall:...:}


----------



## Vespula (Oct 16, 2010)

Yay! I wonder if the TV in the lobby of our dorm room hall has the science channel...


----------



## possumburg (Oct 17, 2010)

It's actually 2 half hour episodes. I already got it set to record


----------



## kylestl (Oct 17, 2010)

Lol me too. Sneak peaks seem really cool.


----------



## GPulchra (Oct 17, 2010)

Hey, it's better than nothing.


----------



## Lisa Gayle 713 (Oct 17, 2010)

I'm so excited! All of my T's (except 2) came from him. I feel like he's my T's "granpa" or something. I know, I know.... too much "anthropo-morphylizing" or whatever, but still. It's cool.

I'm so happy he has his own show. Now, there will be a surge in bug-enthusiasts! Wait! There's a downside! I foresee increased demand for slings, which makes them more expensive...hmmm... maybe I don't like this... hmmm... maybe I should try breeding.... hmmm...


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Oct 17, 2010)

So I am being a shameless promoter for a couple days  

As many of you know already we have a new series premier coming out October 19th(Tuesday) 9pm West Coast and East Coast time on the Science Channel.  Central I believe it will play 2 times 7 and 8 but make sure to check your local listings.   This is something that can help educate the public about bugs and the hobby.  We need all the support we can get so please come and watch with us all.  Also repost on your Facebooks, Myspaces and more to help us out!  If you like what you see make sure to let Discovery know too!  Thanks in advance to all and I hope you all enjoy the show 

Link To Video Clips and More on Show
http://science.discovery.com/tv/buggin-out/


SCIENCE CHANNEL PREMIERES SNEAK PEEK OF NEW SERIES BUGGING OUT 
ON THURSDAY, OCTOBER 19, AT 9PM (ET) 

-- BUGGING OUT is Executive Produced by Wilmer Valderrama and Tom Forman --

(Silver Spring, Md.) – Little is known about the exotic, creepy world of insects.  The world is filled with critters so mysterious that your skin will crawl just at the sight of them.  In BUGGING OUT, Science Channel invites viewers to look closer, beyond their shadowy exterior, shedding light on the fascinating scientific facts and insights that make these creatures extraordinary works of evolutionary biology.  An all-new original series, BUGGING OUT is set to debut in 2011, but Science Channel is offering viewers a special sneak preview of the series on Tuesday, October 19, 2010, at 9 PM (ET).   

Executive produced by film and television star Wilmer Valderrama and his WV Enterprises, along with Emmy® Award-winning executive producer Tom Forman of RelativityREAL, BUGGING OUT is a window into the science subculture of the insect world.  BUGGING OUT features host, Ken MacNeil – better known as “Ken the Bug Guy” – owner of America’s largest insectaria.  Ken gets the call when movie studios, television shows, events, laboratories, museums and collectors need exotic, crawly creatures.  Each episode of the series BUGGING OUT follows Ken and his team as they attempt to fill the random and seemingly impossible orders from all over the world.  If there is a bug Ken doesn’t have immediate access to then he’ll venture out on a “bug hunt,” an activity he holds close to his heart.   

In the sneak preview, rap group Souls of Mischief desperately need at least 40 scorpions that will not harm the cast and crew for an upcoming video shoot.  Ken and his team don’t have nearly enough in the bug shop so Ken organizes a bug hunt at night in a nearby park.  When one night out yields few scorpions and the producers up their order for the bugs, the team must work around the clock to meet the rap video deadline. 


BUGGING OUT is produced for Science Channel by RelativityREAL.  Wilmer Valderrama and Tom Forman are executive producers for RelativityREAL.  David Brown is co-executive producer for RelativityREAL.  Christo Doyle is executive producer, and Bernadette McDaid is vice president of production for Science Channel. 

About Science Channel 
Science Channel, a division of Discovery Communications, Inc. (Nasdaq: DISCA, DISCB, DISCK), is broadcast 24 hours a day and seven days a week to more than 66 million U.S. homes and simulcast on Science Channel HD.  We immerse viewers in the incredible possibilities of science, from string theory and futuristic cities to accidental discoveries and outrageous inventions.  We take things apart, peer inside and put things together in new and unexpected ways.  We celebrate the trials, errors and brinking moments that change our lives forever.  To find out more, go to sciencechannel.com.


----------



## edesign (Oct 17, 2010)

Can't wait...I've been watching the previews on TV with much anticipation!


----------



## Toirtis (Oct 17, 2010)

Damn...no science channel here...going to have to see if its online.


----------



## sn95 (Oct 17, 2010)

Do you know if it will be available online to view? I am pretty sure I don't have the science channel.


----------



## jarrell (Oct 17, 2010)

I can't wait for the sneak peek to air!


----------



## Redneck (Oct 17, 2010)

KenTheBugGuy said:


> SCIENCE CHANNEL PREMIERES SNEAK PEEK OF NEW SERIES BUGGING OUT
> ON *THURSDAY*, OCTOBER 19, AT 9PM (ET)


I think you mean Tuesday..  

On a side note.. I will be watching.. I found what channel was the Science channel was on..


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Oct 17, 2010)

You know I have been on my regular FB page and on my Michigan Tarantulas FB page   I can't wait until Tuesday!!


----------



## ZergFront (Oct 17, 2010)

I got to see if I have this channel. If not, I hope it will get on Netflix. 


 Congratulations Ken and to your family. This looks exciting. If I was in Concord, I would have applied for a job at your shop a long time ago.


----------



## khil (Oct 17, 2010)

i will check it out fosho


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Oct 17, 2010)

Just set my recorder


----------



## GForce14063 (Oct 17, 2010)

I already have it ready to record there will be 2 episodes back to back that night sweet


----------



## sn95 (Oct 17, 2010)

I just looked and I do have the science channel after all. I also happen to be off that day so I will be able to watch it, I am pumped.


----------



## mickey66 (Oct 17, 2010)

*TV show*

So that's 7 pm west coast time right? DirectTv is chanel 284.....very cool!


----------



## Fyreflye (Oct 17, 2010)

We broke up with the cable company earlier this year, it was a rocky relationship.  I hope this show will be available for online viewing!


----------



## HankyPankyRoe (Oct 17, 2010)

I wish we could get it


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Oct 18, 2010)

*it*

it is 2 full length episodes back to back on Tuesday


----------



## P. Novak (Oct 18, 2010)

KenTheBugGuy said:


> it is 2 full length episodes back to back on Tuesday


Awesome, can't way to see it!


----------



## brachybaum (Oct 18, 2010)

Yeah I don't have science channel either but I'm sure it will be posted online somewhere the next couple of days after airing.  I'm pretty excited to watch this.


----------



## seezilla (Oct 18, 2010)

I watched the clips and I thought they were AWESOME. I can't wait to see full episodes! My 8yo ADORES programs like this and I'm sure we'll find some way to watch since we don't have the Science Channel.  Best of luck with the show, Ken. I hope it becomes really popular!


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Oct 18, 2010)

*appreciate*

I REALLY appreciate all the support everyone has given.  Watching yourself you really wonder sometimes if others will think it is interesting.  One of my dreams was doing documenteries and this is right next to that.   i think I spelled documenteries wrong but hey I can spell aphonopelma


----------



## Redneck (Oct 18, 2010)

KenTheBugGuy said:


> I REALLY appreciate all the support everyone has given.  Watching yourself you really wonder sometimes if others will think it is interesting.  One of my dreams was doing documenteries and this is right next to that.   i think I spelled documenteries wrong but hey I can spell *aphonopelma*


Aint it *A*phonopelma?   I thought it was suppose to be capital letters at the front of the Genus name... Im just saying! ;P


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Oct 18, 2010)

*Lol*



Redneck said:


> Aint it *A*phonopelma?   I thought it was suppose to be capital letters at the front of the Genus name... Im just saying! ;P


LOL...you got me    Don't tell Discovery!


----------



## Midknight xrs (Oct 18, 2010)

I'll be informing my professor, but make sure you let all your customers and those you've done reptile/invert shows with know about the show.


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Oct 18, 2010)

Midknight xrs said:


> I'll be informing my professor, but make sure you let all your customers and those you've done reptile/invert shows with know about the show.


No worries I am using all my abilities to market it I need every person I can get.  Have a couple teacher friends that even had thier students watch for extra credit   Not my idea but appreciate them!


----------



## whitewolf (Oct 18, 2010)

Posted to the Texas Board and FB.


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Oct 18, 2010)

whitewolf said:


> Posted to the Texas Board and FB.


Thanks!  appreciated


----------



## Redneck (Oct 18, 2010)

KenTheBugGuy said:


> LOL...you got me    Don't tell Discovery!


Ken... I am only picking at you.. I am not one who shoud be correcting others spelling, grammer, or punctuation...  I pretty much fail at it all...


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Oct 18, 2010)

Redneck said:


> Ken... I am only picking at you.. I am not one who shoud be correcting others spelling, grammer, or punctuation...  I pretty much fail at it all...


No worries!  I know I can't speak english or latin!  I am originally from Texas yall.


----------



## Bill S (Oct 18, 2010)

KenTheBugGuy said:


> I am originally from Texas yall.


That's too bad.  But you seem to have recovered well.


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Oct 19, 2010)

*funny*



Bill S said:


> That's too bad.  But you seem to have recovered well.


Too funny....think i belonged here actually I visited once and moved here a month later.  Been here for 15 years now


----------



## Hamburglar (Oct 19, 2010)

I will be checking it out, thanks.


----------



## sharpfang (Oct 19, 2010)

*I can't wait 2 visit Texas, someday...*

Cause I wanna see if when ya say: "The Stars @ Night, Are Big and Bright!"

A crowd will Clap :clap::clap::clap: and say: "Deep in the Heart, of Texas!" :razz:  Is it like that there ?  *tumble-weed passes*

My Grandmother has 20 acres there - I wonder if there are tarantulas on her property :? Maybe, Gramms Owns More T's then me  There are Many on and around her So. Cal place - black Aphonopelmas

Seriously: GL w/ the Show Ken! I cannot wait to see it :razz: Is there a "Theme Song" or cool Music ? :razz: I have Comcast, and I know we have Science Ch.


----------



## BlackCat (Oct 19, 2010)

So excited for this, have my DVR ready to go!


----------



## Mamisha-X (Oct 19, 2010)

lol a question goese un answerd here XP will it be online to view?


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Oct 19, 2010)

*answer*



Mamisha-X said:


> lol a question goese un answerd here XP will it be online to view?


Truthfully not sure but I don't thnk so.


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Oct 19, 2010)

The excerpts and promos look awesome. I was hoping to be able to watch it online; cable just doesn't fit into my budget right now.


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Oct 19, 2010)

Ken,

Who was that large insect dealer you bought out?


----------



## dianedfisher (Oct 19, 2010)

Charles Black (Botar) was the guy Ken bought out.

Never thought I'd get to hug a "film star".  I'm so excited for you.  We have our DVR set-up to record all episodes.  Good luck, Ken.

diane


----------



## CAK (Oct 19, 2010)

dianedfisher said:


> Charles Black (Botar) was the guy Ken bought out.
> 
> Never thought I'd get to hug a "film star".  I'm so excited for you.  We have our DVR set-up to record all episodes.  Good luck, Ken.
> 
> diane


Di, you should have seen the look on Blake's face when I showed him some of the video clips!  We are all set for tonight...  Popcorn and all!




Ken,

Again, it is nice to say I have had a brush with fame!  When you get the company Porsche, let me know and I might have to make an offer on your F150 my friend!

Congrats and Best of luck!  I know you have everyone on this forum's attention!



Joe


----------



## mickey66 (Oct 19, 2010)

AphonopelmaTX said:


> Ken,
> 
> Who was that large insect dealer you bought out?


 Ken also bought out Brandon from Phoenix,az "The Reptist" Brandon was a large insect,reptile dealer and a nice guy....I got my first T's from Brandon and then one day he was out of the hobby sold out a very large collection to Ken. I was able to get some good deals on the left-overs from Brandon "The Reptist" on Arizona Sp. aphonopelma. I wish Ken the best of luck with his TV venture!!! Edit: I just watched the first two shows and I really liked the show! Contact Discovery Channel website and go to....Viewer Relations and leave your comment about the program. Now, my only negative on the show is this....Too short!!! Only 1/2 hour it should be at least one hour well, that's my 2 cents!


----------



## Speedy (Oct 19, 2010)

Well, I'm going to go crawl in a corner and cry - I don't get the science channel. 

I'll catch it somewhere!


----------



## Mamisha-X (Oct 19, 2010)

yay i got it recorded!


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Oct 19, 2010)

*Thanks*

Thanks everyone and make sure to let discovery know if you liked it....we need all the ratings we can get to secure the series


----------



## Musicwolf (Oct 19, 2010)

DVR set to record all first run episodes - - FB promo posted, and all friends and family informed to watch whether they like bugs or not 

Looking forward to it! Thanks for getting the hobby out there Ken!


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Oct 19, 2010)

Will this show be shown in Canada?


----------



## presurcukr (Oct 19, 2010)

I think the show will be a hit ! My daughter(8legedemily) and I loved it.


----------



## YellowBrickRoad (Oct 19, 2010)

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Spiral_Stairs (Oct 19, 2010)

That was fantastic Ken! Your family is awesome. I can't wait for the next episode to air!


----------



## PrimalTaunt (Oct 19, 2010)

Great two shows tonight, Ken!  You're definitely a great spokesman for the hobby.  



KenTheBugGuy said:


> Thanks everyone and make sure to let discovery know if you liked it....we need all the ratings we can get to secure the series


Any suggestions on the best way of letting Discovery that they should keep it on the air?  I don't have a Nielson Box so me just watching the show won't do much for ratings.


----------



## Titandan (Oct 19, 2010)

Loved the show Ken!  You have a beautiful little girl too!  Looks funny holding the ginomous scorpion though!  LOL!  God bless you family!


----------



## mickey66 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Bugging Out*

Contact Discovery Channel website and go to....Viewer Relations and leave your comment about the program. Now, my only negative on the show is this....Too short!!! Only 1/2 hour it should be at least one hour well, that's my 2 cents!


----------



## GForce14063 (Oct 19, 2010)

:worship::worship:I am a loyal customer and now I am a loyal fan excellent job and can't wait to see the next episode. :worship::worship:


----------



## GForce14063 (Oct 19, 2010)

Ok I submitted my review to the Discovery channel keep up the good work.


----------



## edesign (Oct 19, 2010)

Missed the first showing, bout to catch the rerun...


----------



## Alex G (Oct 20, 2010)

I really liked it and I saw someone I knew (Christian Kaleta) at the ATS segment! How can I show support to keep this on the air in 2011?


----------



## sn95 (Oct 20, 2010)

I really liked the show, I think it was awesome your daughter wanted to hold Stumpy. My only complaint is it made me want things I didn't originally think i would want.


----------



## mickey66 (Oct 20, 2010)

*airing*

When is the next airing?


----------



## GPulchra (Oct 20, 2010)

Best...show...EVER!!! I can't believe you found all 40 scorpions!


----------



## Bill S (Oct 20, 2010)

I wasn't expecting to see the show myself, partly because I had a meeting on campus this evening when the show was scheduled to air.  But as I walked past the bookstore in the Student Union I saw a giant TV on one wall with an image of a scorpion running across the screen.  That got my attention, so I stopped for a minute to watch.  Then Ken's familiar face appeared.  Cool!!!  It was great to see the university providing publicity and exposure for the show.


----------



## Anubis77 (Oct 20, 2010)

The show is fantastic. It was great to see so many people I see every year at ATS. 

It really should be an hour long though.


----------



## Hamburglar (Oct 20, 2010)

I just finished watching it on my DVR.  I really enjoyed it, and it is nice to see the animals displayed in a positive way.  Your shop is impressive as well.  Good work.


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Oct 20, 2010)

*Thanks Everyone!*

Just want to say thanks for all the support everyone!  You are all just as much a part of this as all of us.  Without you all this could not have happened!   I hope this is a start to helping grow our hobby and educating people to who we  all are.


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Oct 20, 2010)

*helps*



mickey66 said:


> Contact Discovery Channel website and go to....Viewer Relations and leave your comment about the program. Now, my only negative on the show is this....Too short!!! Only 1/2 hour it should be at least one hour well, that's my 2 cents!


Please do!


----------



## BlackCat (Oct 20, 2010)

I loved the show Ken, I can't wait to see more!!

I left my comment with viewer relations, I want to see this show be a huge success!

Thanks for doing this show Ken, it is really going to show people our perspective a bit more. I have a feeling this is going to help the hobby grow by leaps and bounds.


----------



## pouchedrat (Oct 20, 2010)

It was great!  I was happy that it painted a more positive light, as opposed to the whole "Everything is deadly and going to kill you" feeling most shows have on our hobby lately.  It was more educational than sensational.

Also, our little kid loves handling our whip scorpion, hehe..   Oh, and the emperors made me jealous, since my man HATES invertebrates, and one thing I've wanted since I was a little kid was an emperor scorpion... but the only scorps I can keep are my Liocheles australasiae since they're tiny and harmless and he doesn't have to see them, lol.  The show made me want an emperor colony bad.


----------



## MichiganReptiles (Oct 20, 2010)

mickey66 said:


> Contact Discovery Channel website and go to....Viewer Relations and leave your comment about the program. Now, my only negative on the show is this....Too short!!! Only 1/2 hour it should be at least one hour well, that's my 2 cents!


I just did


----------



## Ictinike (Oct 20, 2010)

Was a great show Ken and I'll properly submit feedback but I kept hearing "poisonous" and you would reply "venomous".  

I think this needs to be explained more as the lay man thinks "poisonous" is a danger to humankind and where much of the confusion lies.

While we should all know the difference between the two they are used interchangeably and also explaining, specifically about T's, how there are no known cases of death in humans from a T bite even with venom injected.

Cheers again!


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Oct 20, 2010)

*Why is my T not swimming?*

Just kidding 

So what did everyone think about bugging out? I've got it recorded and I'm gonna watch it today or tomorrow. I really can't wait to watch the Tarantula convention episode. So anyone care to review it?


----------



## JC (Oct 20, 2010)

I didn't see it at all(I don't get that channel), but I am 75% some bugs were shown.


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Oct 20, 2010)

Can someone send a me copy....  if you got recorded on your tvr.... Pls n tnx.... 
Would love to see it..... 
I tried to order the sci chan...
But the show is not available on the sci chan in canada!!!! 

this sucks!!!!


Peace!!!!


----------



## thebugwife (Oct 20, 2010)

Ictinike said:


> Was a great show Ken and I'll properly submit feedback but I kept hearing "poisonous" and you would reply "venomous".
> 
> I think this needs to be explained more as the lay man thinks "poisonous" is a danger to humankind and where much of the confusion lies.
> 
> ...


We agree!  It was there in the footage we shot, but didn't make the first cut  Hopefully there will be many more episodes made so we can have that talk! Personally I also would love to do a bit on Taxonomy, binomial names, and why common names suck 

Thanks for everyone! This could not have been accomplished with out the amazing support of the hobby!!


----------



## Ictinike (Oct 20, 2010)

thebugwife said:


> We agree!  It was there in the footage we shot, but didn't make the first cut  Hopefully there will be many more episodes made so we can have that talk! Personally I also would love to do a bit on Taxonomy, binomial names, and why common names suck


Totally agree on the Taxonomy, names, etc.. I"m sure later in the series when the devout tune in each week those will be discussed and for now just seeing your little one in the "Pink Toe" costume will suffice  (wife loved it)

Hope to be at my first ATS Conf. next year (if I can convince the wife and 2 kids) so it was nice to see everyone there and how things all go down.

Much success to all of you over there and keep on "Buggin Out"!


----------



## Zman181 (Oct 20, 2010)

Loooved the show!   I was fortunate to watch it you daughter is adorrable!!!!


----------



## Suzjohnson (Oct 20, 2010)

I thought the show was great!  Getting to know all of you individually and as a family is especially meaningful.  Looking forward to the next episode!!


----------



## satanslilhelper (Oct 20, 2010)

Zman181 said:


> Loooved the show!   I was fortunate to watch it you daughter is adorrable!!!!


Besides the animals she is the star of the show!!


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Oct 20, 2010)

*thanks*



satanslilhelper said:


> Besides the animals she is the star of the show!!


Thanks 

Make sure and let discovery know you all liked it!


----------



## satanslilhelper (Oct 20, 2010)

Did your wife make the pinktoe costume or buy it?


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Oct 20, 2010)

I just watched both episodes and love them. Mike reminds me of Dwight Schrute from The Office. That's all I could think about while watching 

And one question, I noticed when it was talking about whipscorpions the subtitle said "Whipscorpions are not actually scorpions, but arachnids" Wouldnt this statement be insinuating that scorpions aren't arachnids? :?

Anyway, Great show!!!!


----------



## Bill S (Oct 20, 2010)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> .....I noticed when it was talking about whipscorpions the subtitle said "Whipscorpions are not actually scorpions, but arachnids" Wouldnt this statement be insinuating that scorpions aren't arachnids? :?..!


It does seem to suggest that.  It's an unfortunate choice of words that could have been better if only slightly modified - but that's a pretty minor issue compared to some of the misinformation that gets spewed out of popular media these days.


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Oct 21, 2010)

satanslilhelper said:


> Did your wife make the pinktoe costume or buy it?


She made it   She is making another one right now for someone else   As to mistakes yah its hard to catch every one of those but we tried to do our best to have as accurate info we can.


----------



## thebugwife (Oct 21, 2010)

You should all see Pinktoe costume 2.0 (making it for our producers daughter) it has a carapace too!


----------



## syndicate (Oct 21, 2010)

Nice job with the show Ken!Me and my girl watched both episodes last night..
Your daughter is to cute btw haha!Best luck with the show man and I think It will be great if this can get more people involved in the hobby!
-Chris


----------



## KoriTamashii (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm sad now; I don't get that channel.


----------



## dianedfisher (Oct 21, 2010)

KoriTamashii said:


> I'm sad now; I don't get that channel.


My DVR let me set it up, but i don't have it in my pacakge either. :wall:  I was bummed ut when I tried to watch my dvr and got a blank screen.  Hopefully, I have a friend who can get a copy to me.  Diane


----------



## KoriTamashii (Oct 21, 2010)

dianedfisher said:


> My DVR let me set it up, but i don't have it in my pacakge either. :wall:  I was bummed ut when I tried to watch my dvr and got a blank screen.  Hopefully, I have a friend who can get a copy to me.  Diane


That's just mean. Evil DVR box.


----------



## T-kid's mom (Oct 21, 2010)

The show was great!

Congratulations Ken from the Mule' Family!


----------



## ruca49 (Oct 21, 2010)

Great show.  I loved the part with your daughter holding the emperor scorpion. So cute!


----------



## Helix (Oct 21, 2010)

Are there maybe episodes online for us guys from europe?
I would really like to see it, loved the promo! We got discovery science, but europian version...


----------



## tebs (Oct 21, 2010)

coolest mofo in the show is Mike...punk freakin' rock!


----------



## Midknight xrs (Oct 21, 2010)

After watching the show a few times, I came to the conclusion that they hired the guy that does the intro music for the show Dexter. Ken, is this true? LOL


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Oct 21, 2010)

*not sure*



Midknight xrs said:


> After watching the show a few times, I came to the conclusion that they hired the guy that does the intro music for the show Dexter. Ken, is this true? LOL


I truthfully have not clue...not kept in the loop on the production stuff really.


----------



## Offkillter (Oct 21, 2010)

Midknight xrs said:


> After watching the show a few times, I came to the conclusion that they hired the guy that does the intro music for the show Dexter. Ken, is this true? LOL


Dexter's my hero!


----------



## GPulchra (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm tempted to watch the episode again.


----------



## satanslilhelper (Oct 22, 2010)

thebugwife said:


> You should all see Pinktoe costume 2.0 (making it for our producers daughter) it has a carapace too!


If Heather and I have a child in the next few years I will gladly pay you to make one for us.


----------



## Titandan (Oct 22, 2010)

Ken,

You have such a lovely family and cool friends!  Your wife is quite the character!  Wish I could meet someone who will love T's as much as your wife!

And the pink toe costume was too cute! LOL!  I loved how the Therapist dropped the Vinegarroon at the end! Hahahaha!


----------



## AphonopelmaTX (Oct 22, 2010)

Chris_Skeleton said:


> So anyone care to review it?


I'll give my honest objective review.

I watched both episodes and my first impression was "it's about time there's a show with arachnids as a theme." It's a nice change from the programs about dogs and cats or the same theoretical physics.  However, I was expecting a more educational program and more content about the "bugs" themselves.  It appears that Discovery Networks replaced natural history programs with shows about people who make wildlife their business.  As for the show "Bugging Out", I feel the show does nothing for me as far as both education or entertainment goes because the format (camera crew following people around filming them "doing their thing") is redundant across Discovery Networks' channels (Discovery, Animal Planet, TLC, etc) and the information about arachnids is "entry level" and nothing new to me. The only television shows to date about arachnids (tarantulas specifically) that got me excited were the ones with Rick West finding the "blind cave tarantula" Hemirrhagus sp. from Mexico and the one with Robert Raven finding and analyzing a new species of Australian tarantula (I forget the species it turned out to be).  They got me excited because I've never seen an Hemirrhagus sp. before and I've never seen how an arachnologist goes about describing a new species (the latter was really cool because I'm familiar with Dr. Raven's work).

It should be said though that I'm more facinated by the science of arachnology than the social aspect of the hobby so I don't think "Bugging Out" is a bad show, it's just not for me.

I think Ken gained a new customer out of me because the shop is obviously run by a professional who is not only passionate about "bugs" but also has a keen sense for doing business the right way.

- Lonnie


----------



## Bill S (Oct 22, 2010)

AphonopelmaTX said:


> I'll give my honest objective review


That's a very fair and decent review.  You're correct that it is not a science show but rather a hobbyists show.  That's its intent - Ken is not a scientist, but works within the realm of hobbyists.  I think it's great that this aspect is given its recognition - the human side can easily get overlooked in the pure "science and discovery" shows.

I'm at a slight disadvantage here comparing it to other shows though, since I gave up on televisions long ago.  But I did get to watch some of the filming of this program and saw a few of the clips from it.  (Actually, for all I know I may be in the background on some scenes, and had to sign a permission for in case of such an event.)  The portions I saw, either at the time of filming or as promotional clips, were great at presenting the hobby (admittedly not the science of arachnology).



> I think Ken gained a new customer out of me because the shop is obviously run by a professional who is not only passionate about "bugs" but also has a keen sense for doing business the right way.


You've got my full agreement here.  I've done business with Ken, even been in the field with him looking for arachnids.  Besides his knowledge of the animals he works with, he's highly ethical.  I'm sure the show will bring this out.  But I'll add that although he'll get a lot of attention from this - there are other dealers who are also excellent.  What I hope this show brings out is that the hobby in general is a friendly, decent environment.


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Oct 22, 2010)

*agree*

I also agree it was a very fair review and thanks   I know this show is not geared to all walks of life and truthfully they are aiming at the common person that knows very little or nothing about bugs at times so I don't think it will be at the end of things you are hopeing for but never know maybe in future episodes.

Thanks to you also Bill!


----------



## Hamburglar (Oct 22, 2010)

KenTheBugGuy said:


> I also agree it was a very fair review and thanks   I know this show is not geared to all walks of life and truthfully they are aiming at the common person that knows very little or nothing about bugs at times so I don't think it will be at the end of things you are hopeing for but never know maybe in future episodes.
> 
> Thanks to you also Bill!


I had a question I hope you don't mind me asking.  Did you pitch the show idea to the network or did they learn about you and seek you out?  

Also, were you guaranteed a certain number of episodes or is it on a trial/pilot basis? 

If I missed any this info I apologize.  I hope it works out for you and you get the opportunity for multiple seasons of shows.


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Oct 22, 2010)

*show*

they found us.   Wilmer was looking for a mantis   If the ratings are good we get a series.


----------



## hassman789 (Oct 22, 2010)

I saw them last night. I loved it! I like it the way it is done in like a reality tv show format.


----------



## Chris_Skeleton (Oct 22, 2010)

I have a question. I always watch reality shows, and so many seem unrealistic. In the tarantula convention episode, you were running out of gas. Now I know it makes good tv and you were able to explain what could happen to the Ts, but had you run out of gas, wouldn't the camera crew have went and got you gas? So was it really even an issue?

I've always seen this in other reality shows and now I can actually ask a reality show star


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Oct 22, 2010)

*hmmm*

You know production crews love drama and I would hope they would have gotten me gas but really not sure!  They might have let us deal on our own just to make sure something crazy happened    Running out of gas in that heat would not have been good either way though as tarantulas do not like those temps for very long.  Actually at that part of shooting there were only the people in the car with us also so there was not another car to get us gas without calling someone.


----------



## Gnat (Oct 23, 2010)

i loved the show. i like how it tries to put the hobby in the main stream. the onlt thing i didnt like was how they went to the field to find 40 U. mordax for the rapper photo shoot and then only used the P. imperitors they brought as back up


----------



## Stopdroproll (Oct 23, 2010)

No Science Channel, but I watched some of the clips on the website and thought it was very interesting. Especially with the operation of your business.


----------



## Tokendog (Oct 23, 2010)

Maybe I missed it, but when might we see new episodes?


----------



## LirvA (Oct 23, 2010)

Just watched the clips on the website, looks pretty interesting. Is there any place you can watch full episodes online?


----------



## EvlMinion (Oct 23, 2010)

I saw the commercials for this on the Science channel right after I got my HD box (hooray for renovations! bought myself an HDTV, finally.) and I tuned in for the first two eps. I, too, would appreciate a more scienc-y show but as a newcomer to keeping tarantulas I like how this one works to dispel the myth that these creatures as well as others like scorpions are scary and evil. Kinda made me want a vinegaroon, too.  

I'd read about Ken on these forums before, and when I tuned in I said, "Ohh, it's him!" Congrats, Ken, and I hope this brings a bunch of people into the hobby even if I do admit to enjoying the horrified looks I get when I tell people I've got six tarantulas. I think it might be time for a scorpion.


----------



## LirvA (Oct 23, 2010)

Is the other guy (the one who's been bitten a lot) Ken's brother?


----------



## Bill S (Oct 23, 2010)

LirvA said:


> Is the other guy (the one who's been bitten a lot) Ken's brother?


Nope.  I think you're referring to Mike "Troll" Dame.  I don't think he's on this board, but he is active on the ATS board.


----------



## JC (Oct 23, 2010)

LirvA said:


> Is the other guy (the one who's been bitten a lot) Ken's brother?


Yep, like Bill said, hes on ATS. Cool guy Troll is.


----------



## Malodave (Oct 24, 2010)

I watched both episodes twice. The woman that is staying with me liked them. She wants my B. smithi that I raised from a sling. So I bought 5 more B. smithi slings from Ken a week before the shows aired. I also liked them with three caveats. 

1) The shows were too short, 
2) Not enough bugs, and 
3) too many talking head interviews. 

The interviews are running on the same format as all the other garbage reality shows that are on TV now. Made up drama is rampant on the other shows too. I hope the producers don't fall into that quagmire with you Ken. 

 I do plan to tune in to the shows when the series starts.

Malodave


----------



## Waxen (Oct 25, 2010)

Well it seems i've been out of the loop for a long long time.  I guess if you sell all your t's and have twins and go off the grid for 4 years Botar goes and closes up shop.  What is the world coming to?  Makes me wonder who is supplying Tom Agosta of Eight Leg's Plus now.  Anyways, I do digress.  

Ken, I happened to see the title of your show on the television as I was scrolling through the cable guide last night.  Now I'm fairly familiar with most of the shows on Discovery and I'd never heard of Bugging Out.  Being a huge fan of tarantulas even now and an avid collector about 6 years ago I gave it a watch.  It was the ATS conference show, FYI.  Overall, I enjoyed the show and it made me going to conventions and miss having tarantulas.

As a hobby we can only hope that bug collecting in general becomes more widely accepted.  Ken, I don't know you from Adam but your general enthusiasm for what you're doing was evident on the show.  I did you a solid and contacted the discovery channel with a positive review of the show.  Hope you get some more episodes and you keep it real.  

-Jason


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Oct 25, 2010)

*agree*

I can't say much but I do agree on some points 
I want more bugs!



Malodave said:


> I watched both episodes twice. The woman that is staying with me liked them. She wants my B. smithi that I raised from a sling. So I bought 5 more B. smithi slings from Ken a week before the shows aired. I also liked them with three caveats.
> 
> 1) The shows were too short,
> 2) Not enough bugs, and
> ...


----------



## ajhere (Oct 26, 2010)

how do us guys without tht channel see full episodes tell us plse??????:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::?


----------



## jebbewocky (Oct 26, 2010)

ajhere said:


> how do us guys without tht channel see full episodes tell us plse??????:drool::drool::drool::drool::drool::?


+1!  No cable for me.


----------



## Arachnoholic420 (Oct 26, 2010)

Any chance this would be on Sci channel canada???


----------



## hassman789 (Oct 26, 2010)

They should put this on discovery channel, probably get more views (science channel is less known and not as many people have it, I think). Less American Chopper (no american chopper) more Bugging Out! (all bugging out).


----------



## sharpfang (Oct 26, 2010)

*Buggin' Out! Is Buggin' In!*



Titandan said:


> You have such a lovely family and cool friends!  Your wife is quite the character!  Wish I could meet someone who will love T's as much as your wife!
> 
> And the pink toe costume was too cute! LOL!
> 
> I loved how the Therapist dropped the Vinegarroon at the end! Hahahaha!


Completely Agree! 

& I liked the Bug computer graphics in-between scenes :clap: 
{Ken needs a theme song though :razz: All good shows have one}



hassman789 said:


> I saw them last night. I loved it! I like it the way it is done in like a reality tv show format.


I suspect they'll "suggest" that style of program, when they pick-it-up for a series, which we All know they will 

Perhaps they'll let Ken have more creative freedom w/ show ideas.....But, I bet Ken & Family, would just like their feetsies, in the T.V. world - so sometimes you gotta compromise a wee bit, to get ahead in the Industry 

Time 2 go get more T's from KTBG now ~ Let's do Lunch :} - Jason


----------



## BlackCat (Oct 27, 2010)

So it was just those two episodes for now? I want more!! lol



Really hoping it gets picked up for a series. 

'Punkin Chunkin' is a series, and they gave that annoying girl from Mythbusters a series (no offense to fans of either), how could a quality show like 'Bugging Out' not get picked up for a series! It would make no sense at all.


----------



## 2oCHEVYo0 (Oct 27, 2010)

Im SOO FRUSTRATED right now!!! I cannot watch the show on TV because I don't get the channel and there is no place i've found to watch it either. WILL SOMEONE PLEASE upload the shows to the internet and post a freakin link! I've been dying to see it for like a week now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Seriously, someone needs to do this for us less fortunate people and get it posted up like yesterday!


----------



## Midknight xrs (Oct 27, 2010)

i might try this weekend to get them off my dvr, onto dvd, and then upload them somewhere. hope youtube doesn't take it down if i put it up there.


----------



## Exo (Oct 27, 2010)

Saw it last night.....I'm not on the forum much these days so I hadn't heard of the show.....I turned it on and thought the guy looked awefully familliar untill they mentioned it was ken the bug guy. 

Not bad, it's refreshing to see a show that actually gets most of  it's facts right.

.....But I suddenly have the strange desire for a U.mordax......


----------



## hassman789 (Oct 27, 2010)

Well I have a funny story! I was with my dad and he was with his friend and my dad had told his friend about how I keep tarantulas and the guy then started talking about "this show he saw" how i guy had like thousands of tarantulas and used scorppians for a photo shoot and how cool/bizzare he thought it was (positive) and I was like yeah I saw that it's great. I was so happy an "outsider" saw it and enjoyed it!


----------



## ladizzlee (Oct 27, 2010)

are their going to be any more shows? )8


----------



## KenTheBugGuy (Oct 28, 2010)

*if*



ladizzlee said:


> are their going to be any more shows? )8


if we get enough people writing in and ratings


----------



## Helix (Oct 28, 2010)

2oCHEVYo0 said:


> Im SOO FRUSTRATED right now!!! I cannot watch the show on TV because I don't get the channel and there is no place i've found to watch it either. WILL SOMEONE PLEASE upload the shows to the internet and post a freakin link! I've been dying to see it for like a week now!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Seriously, someone needs to do this for us less fortunate people and get it posted up like yesterday!


+1  I even have the channel but I`m from a different region so I can`t see the show.


----------



## Kaimetsu (Oct 28, 2010)

I loved the show.  I'm not sure how i felt about the whole we need 40 tarantulas in two days! or we are running out of gas and it's too hot! plots they felt kind of like reality tv show style manufactured problems, dunno if they really were though.

I think it would be cool if each episode had a better know a species segment that focused on a single species and gave some basic care info to inform people and make them want them.  Better know a genus would be cool too maybe better.


----------

